# Vulkaneifel-Marathon



## Snake (31. August 2001)

Fährt einer am 15. September beim Vulkaneifel-Marathon mit?

Würde mich mal interessieren, mit welchem Gelände man rechnen muss? (ist irgendwo bei Daun).


----------



## Garvin (2. September 2001)

heyho,

ich werde mir den marathon nicht entgehen lassen - wie die wege aussehen kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht sagen...

ciao,
scope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole (3. September 2001)

Ich fahre auch mit. Die Gegend kenne ich aber auch nicht genauer. Guck mal suf die www.vulkanbike.de da beshcreiben die zumindest die Strecke. Klingt gut und die Site ist eh einen Besuch wert.

Bis dann
Ole


----------



## Snake (5. September 2001)

Iss eigentlich einer von Euch schon einmal bei so einem Dauerregen einen Marathon gefahren?

Ich rechne mir nicht gerade aus, dass ich nach 5 Std. wieder im Warmen sitze, daher graut es mir jetzt schon, wenn nächste Woche beim Vulkaneifelmarathon so'n Mistwetter ist?

Oder verteilen die Regenschirme?


----------



## Garvin (5. September 2001)

ich bin in diesem jahr in willingen mitgefahren (kl. runde) und dort hat es die ganze nacht vor dem rennen geregnet und während des rennens auch.
aber im rennen ist mir das echt ziemlich egal, da man sowieso die ganze zeit am anschlag fährt und einem so zwangsläufig warm wird, wenn man nicht total verkehrte klamotten trägt. ausserdem ist es auch ein besonderes erlebnis bei so beschissenem wetter völlig verdreckt ins ziel zu kommen 

ciao,
scope


----------



## Akumlehn (5. September 2001)

ehm

ich bin auch willingen geplagter. aber, lass dir eins sagen, die kleine runde ging ja noch, der regen kam dann so nach ca 4:30 (bei mir zum ende der mittleren runde bei ca 85km), dagegen war alles davor nix 
und oberhof war auch "etwas" kalt bei knapp +2° + hagel + regen.
also dagegen wird das selbst bei regen imma noch 15° warm beim vulkanbike und somit verträglich  
bis denn
Andreas


----------



## Renn Maus (6. September 2001)

Also als ich in Schmallen ´berg beim Marathon war, hatte es zuvor den gnzen Tag wie aus Eimern geschüttet. Das war so hart, dass eine Pfütze sogar bis zur Nabe reichte. War total krass. Aber ich freu mich  auf den Vulkanbike.


----------



## Nakamur (6. September 2001)

wollte mich heute anmelden, leider Teilnehmerlimit erreicht...
Nur noch Schnupperrunde geht wahrscheinlich.
Oder vielleicht Nachmeldung...

Schade.


----------



## Renn Maus (6. September 2001)

@Nakamur. Hab gestern ne E-Mail an die geschrieben und sie meinten noch am selben Tag, dass ich mich bis Freitag noch anmelden könnte. Ha´b ich aber trotzdem direkt gestern gemacht. Tut mir für dich aber echt leid.


----------



## Dirk S. (7. September 2001)

Bin vor ca. 2 Wochen in Daun gewesen.
Habe dort eine kleine Runde von 60 Km gedreht.
Wetter war an dem Tag leider nicht so gut.
Die Wege dort sind meistens fest und mehr oder weniger mit Vulkangestein versehen.
Ein anderer Weg wurde gerade neu aufgeschüttet.
Bin mal auf die Strecke gespannt.
Ab wann seid ihr in Daun? Wegen mal Treffen zum fachsimpeln usw.
Bis dann..
Dirk


----------



## Renn Maus (7. September 2001)

Ich werde so 1,5 Stunden vor dem Start da eintrudeln, da wir ja nich sooooo lange fahren müssen. Ich werde mich wie immer beim Start in den ersten 15 Reien einordnen. Steht da vorne sonst noch jemand von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (7. September 2001)

@ Rennmaus
Danke für den Hinweis mit der email.
Ich konnte mich doch noch anmelden.
(Aber nur wenn Anmeldung und Überweisung heute erfolgen)
Auch wenn offiziell laut Homepage Schluss ist.

http://www.vulkanbike.de


CU Nakamur


----------



## Snake (7. September 2001)

...wenn Du Dich in den ersten 15 Reihen aufhältst, dann stelle ich mich mal direkt hinter Dich und versuche dran zu bleiben 

Quark mit Soße, ich muss mein Tempo fahren, sonst komme ich nicht an und Dein Tempo kann ich nicht mitgehen.

Fährst Du die 120km oder die 60km??


----------



## Snake (7. September 2001)

noch 'ne Frage an alle, die mitfahren:

Soll ich meinen Camelback getrost zuhause lassen? Hab ein bisschen Schiß, dass ich meine erste Trinkflasche schon leer habe, bevor ich die erste Verpflegungsstation (bei Km 20) erreiche und ich hasse es, wenn ich nichts mehr zu trinken habe. 

Wie sieht es mit Klamotten aus, kurze Hose oder 3/4 Hose? Langarmtrikot und Regenjacke zum drüberziehen? Neopren-Schuhüberzieher?

 

Weiß, nerve mit meinen Fragen, aber es ist mein erster Marathon (und ich Blödmann melde mich direkt für die 120km Distanz an)


----------



## Nakamur (7. September 2001)

Ich fahre nie ohne Camelbak. Zumal du dann immer weißt, was du kriegst  
Mit einer 3-Liter Blase kann man auch mal 60km durchfahren ohne nachzutanken.
@Snake: Du hast geschrieben, das es dein erster wird:
Geh die Sache ruhig an, schau das du nicht unters Zeitlimit in der ersten Runde rutschst, viel trinken und essen, keine Verpflegung auslassen, in der zweiten Runde kann du immer noch Gas geben


Klamotten:
Hmm hängt vom Wetter ab 

Gore Windstopper Jacke (früher Activent) mit abzippbaren Ärmeln
kurze Hose und Beinlinge
kurzes Trikot und Ärmlinge oder wenns richtig kalt ist Langarm-Wintertrikot, Winterhose
dicke Skisocken und Rennschuhe
oder normale Socken und Überschuhe
Funktionsunterhemd


Damit übersteht man locker auch längere Schauer
Bei Dauerregen sind Regenklamotten sicher nicht verkehrt, aber bestimmt scheint die Sonne


----------



## Renn Maus (7. September 2001)

@Snake: Also wenn du dich fit genug fühlst, solltest du dichschon weit genug vorne einordnen. Wenn du dir aber nich sicher bist, stell dich da hin, wo du warscheinlich keine schnelleren behinderst. Is nich bös gemeint, aber wenn ich da welche inder 2. Reie sehe, die nich mal die ersten 500m mithalten, krieg ich echt den hass. Denn es haben ja alle mehr davon, wenn sie sich in ihrer Leistungsklasse einordnen. 
Klammoten nehm ich kurze wie auch lange mit und auch meine halbe wekstatt kommt mit. Denn im Teamwagen (Pappa fährt) is genug Platz. 
Zu trinken nehm ich immer nur eine 07er Flasche mit. aber ich halt auch nie an der verplegung an. Ich fahre aber auch nur 60km. Hat mein Trainer mir gesagt. Ich wollt aber auch gar nich mehr. Bei 120 würde ich den CB mitnehmen. Nen Rucksack hab auch ich immer dabei.


----------



## xcTOMMY (7. September 2001)

Ich nehme in meiner Sporttasche immer für alle Fälle alles mit.
Eine Regenjacke ziehe ich aber nicht an. Maximal einen dünnen 
Windblocker. Von der Temperatur vor Ort mache ich dann Abhängig ob ich mit oder ohne Armlinge, Beinlinge, 2. Trikot fahre.
Eine Trinkflasche 0.7 reicht mir von einer bis zur nächsten Verpflegung, weniger sollte man aber nicht trinken.An Werkzeug nehme ich nur ein Multitool, einen Schlauch und eine Pumpe mit. All das habe ich aber dieses Jahr bei keinem Rennen gebraucht (Toi,Toi,Toi) 
Essen, meistens schnapp ich erst im letzten drittel was zu kauen. Weil ich dann das Gel,das ich immer ausreichend selber mitnehme,nicht mehr sehen kann. An den Verpflegungen versuche ich immer Kohlenhydratgetränke zu tanken.
Ansonsten, Kräfte einteilen und nicht überziehen. Ein zu schneller Start rächt sich immer bös, gerade auf einer Langdistanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (7. September 2001)

Das mit dem zu schnellen Start is echt gefährlich. Danach haste ganz schnell schwere Beine. Da gibt es dann auch nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du  fährst langsamer, bis sich dein Körper beruigt hat, oder du pfeifst auf deine Gesundheit, ignorierst den Schmerz und drückst durch.
Hatte übrigens grad meine erste Trainingseinheit im Dunkelen. Ausserdem hats total geschüttet. Aber so kann mir in Daun wenigstens das Wetter nich die Laune verderben.


----------



## Renn Maus (10. September 2001)

Wie wär es, wenn wir, die sich zum Vulkanbike bequemen, sich nach dem Rennen, bei der Siegerehrung mal treffen? Dann hat man auch Zeit, ein bisschen zu quatschen.


----------



## Garvin (10. September 2001)

ich habe gerade mal auf www.vulkanbike.de nachgelesen, dass die siegerehrung erst um 18.00 (!) stattfindet.
so lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht dort bleiben..
vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs, danach unter der dusche, oder sonstwo 

ciao,
scope


----------



## Snake (10. September 2001)

@Renn Maus:

Toll,

wenn ich überhaupt (nach 120km) ins Ziel rolle, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich nur froh, wenn ich noch die Dusche finde und mir vor lauter zitternden Fingern die Nudeln reinsaugen kann 

Wenn ich dann noch einen wilden Rotwild-Biker, frischgeduscht und mit Pokal unterm Arm, sehe, dann können wir gerne noch ein Bier zusammen trinken


----------



## Renn Maus (10. September 2001)

Immer auf den Namen Maus achten. Ich werd mein bestes geben, aber ich muss an dem Tag wegen der Anreise schon um 4 aufstehen. Trotzdem ich hoffe, es läuft wie sonst auch immer. Was würdet ihr denn davon halten, eine Markierung an Bike und Fahrer festzulegen, damit man sich als IBC Member erkennt. Roten Kabelbinder am Trickot oder Rucksack z.B.


----------



## Snake (12. September 2001)

...irgendwie ist mir voll die Lust auf den Marathon vergangen (wegen den Terrorakten in USA)...

Geht es Euch ähnlich oder juckt Euch das nicht?


----------



## Garvin (12. September 2001)

hi snake,

mir geht das genauso. gestern hatte ich auch keinen nerv zum trainieren. aber wenn bis samstag nicht noch mehr schreckliches passiert, werde ich wohl mitfahren. ich sehe es auch nicht ein, dass mir irgendwelche kranken gehirne den spass an meinem sport verderben.

ciao,
scope


----------



## Renn Maus (12. September 2001)

Wat is denn nu mit ner IBC KEnnung?


----------



## Snake (13. September 2001)

Schade drum, aber ich habe mich abgemeldet für Samstag.

Vielleicht findet Ihr das blöd, aber im Angesicht der aktuellen Situation, habe ich kein Interesse am Samstag an einem Marathon mitzufahren, während vielleicht gerade Afghanistan zugebommt wird. 

Nach Rückfrage beim Veranstalter findet der Event auf jeden Fall statt, nur die Vulkanparty am Samstag ist abgesagt.

Hoffe auf Euch, dass Ihr, die Ihr mitfahrt, nächste Woche berichtet und vielleicht ein paar Bilder zu sehen sind. 

@Renn Maus: Wünsch Dir alles Gute und vielleicht schaffst Du einen der vorderen Plätze


----------



## Renn Maus (13. September 2001)

Danke. Ich wills hoffen. Mein Bike is jedenfalls bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (15. September 2001)

I´m back from trail. Pro: Top  Strecke und ausreichende Verpflegung.
Contra: Schlechte Organisation und zu späte Siegererung.


----------



## Ole (17. September 2001)

Ja, die Strecke war echt schön - bißchen matschig aber da konnten die Veranstalter ja nichts für. 
Ich fand die organisation übrigens super!! Startnummern und Unterlagen abholen hat ohne Wartezeiten geklappt und die Beschilderung war, meines Erachtens, vorbildlich. Großes Lob an die Ausrichter!!!!!!!! Auch unterwegs hat alles prima geklappt: Kontrollpunkte, Verpflegung , Servicestationen und Streckenposten!

Nächstes Jahr wieder!!
 
Ole


----------



## Nakamur (17. September 2001)

Hää? Bist du einen anderen Marathon gefahren??
Beschilderung war etwas verwirrend, insbesondere für Marathonfahrer. U. a. wurden mehrere Fahrer des vorderen Feldes von der Feuerwehr falsch geleitet.

Die Kontroll-Stanzerei auf den Pappschildern war beschissen, zumal die Dinger sich bei einsetzendem Regen selbst aufgelöst haben. 

Die Trinkflaschen passten in keinen Flaschenhalter. 

Das Chaos beim Start...

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6751

Ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder komme,...
keine Ahnung
Andererseits gibts es noch viel schlechtere Marathons, insbesondere MV-Marathons


----------

